
Doctors said the coma patients would never wake. AI said they would. They did - cryptozeus
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/2163298/doctors-said-coma-patients-would-never-wake-ai-said-they-would
======
Synroc
What is the false positive rate though?

